# Self funding Medtronic CGM....



## sacol4940 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi All

I'm thinking of doing the above, but just looking into costs at the moment.  I can see on their website the monthly cost of the sensors, but I can't see how much the starter kit is...does anyone know please?


----------



## grovesy (Jan 11, 2017)

Why don't you give them a ring I find most of these companies are quite helpful!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 11, 2017)

sacol4940 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the above, but just looking into costs at the moment.  I can see on their website the monthly cost of the sensors, but I can't see how much the starter kit is...does anyone know please?


Good luck


----------



## heasandford (Jan 11, 2017)

Just as a matter of interest, why are you thinking of doing this? I know you've tried the Libre, do you think the Medtronic CGM will be better? (Not trying to put you off, genuinely interested!)


----------



## m1dnc (Jan 11, 2017)

I was converted to the Medtronic after using a Libre. The one big huge advantage is that in combination with the 640G, the Smart Guard feature has cut down the number of hypos substantially. The pump just shuts down if it calculates that your heading for a hypo and then restarts when you're rising again.

You don't need a starter pack as such. You need to buy a transmitter, which is a big outlay, and then after that it's the ongoing cost of the sensors. The transmitter is supposed to last for one year, but I understand that most people find they last for much longer. And the sensors are supposed to last for six days, but I seem to make my last for longer. I think that Medtronic says that they are only reliable for six days and that their accuracy drops after that. Overall, it's more expensive than the Libre but in practice not as much as would appear on paper.


----------



## sacol4940 (Jan 11, 2017)

m1dnc said:


> I was converted to the Medtronic after using a Libre. The one big huge advantage is that in combination with the 640G, the Smart Guard feature has cut down the number of hypos substantially. The pump just shuts down if it calculates that your heading for a hypo and then restarts when you're rising again.
> 
> You don't need a starter pack as such. You need to buy a transmitter, which is a big outlay, and then after that it's the ongoing cost of the sensors. The transmitter is supposed to last for one year, but I understand that most people find they last for much longer. And the sensors are supposed to last for six days, but I seem to make my last for longer. I think that Medtronic says that they are only reliable for six days and that their accuracy drops after that. Overall, it's more expensive than the Libre but in practice not as much as would appear on paper.



The cutting down of hypos is something I'm aiming for...and I'm struggling at the moment if I'm honest.   How much are the transmitters?  Also, I'd need an inserter thingy wouldn't I?  I wouldn't like to insert them manually....

I've sent them a message on their website asking how much they are...I'm guessing several hundred


----------



## sacol4940 (Jan 11, 2017)

heasandford said:


> Just as a matter of interest, why are you thinking of doing this? I know you've tried the Libre, do you think the Medtronic CGM will be better? (Not trying to put you off, genuinely interested!)



The Libre doesn't talk to the pump...and I've heard the CGM is a lot more accurate.  When I tried the Libre, it was sometimes out by 5mmols....  I also like the Smartguard on the pump and hoping it would help with my hypos


----------



## m1dnc (Jan 11, 2017)

sacol4940 said:


> The cutting down of hypos is something I'm aiming for...and I'm struggling at the moment if I'm honest.   How much are the transmitters?  Also, I'd need an inserter thingy wouldn't I?  I wouldn't like to insert them manually....
> 
> I've sent them a message on their website asking how much they are...I'm guessing several hundred



The transmitter was £490 and comes with a charger and inserter. You certainly wouldn't want to insert manually!


----------



## Flower (Jan 11, 2017)

They do have a loyalty scheme but it does require signing up for at least 12 months to receive a free transmitter.  
https://www.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk/minimed-promotions

My last Medtronic transmitter lasted 3 1/2 years. I've just checked the expiry date on the latest batch of sensors and it is for the end of June 2017 so they do remain in date a fair while if you choose to extend the sensor life - although I realise this goes against the advice given. I have found it possible to extend the sensor life with varying degrees of success, I always manage at least 6 days + 3 extra and sometimes 6 days + 6 extra without any drop in reliability. I've found it extremely accurate and it has reduced the number of severe hypos I was getting and made my life so much safer.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 17, 2017)

I have just taken the plunge for a transmitter and a single box of 5 sensors. Total cost of approx £750 and officially enough to last 30 days(!!).

I plan to extend use for as long as I can, and will be spacing out the sensors several weeks apart. Hoping that with another box of 5, I can have sporadic coverage over the year.

No cheap by any means - but when I trialled the system for 64 days of full time use the results for me were amazing.

Transmitter has arrived, but sensors are currently out of stock and on back order.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 19, 2017)

How much does it cost for a new set of tyres for your car ?  Life


----------



## sacol4940 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone 

It's not something I'll be able to afford to use constantly, but I'll try and use a couple of sensors a month maybe...just to keep an extra eye on things


----------

